# Pamphobeteus sp. (chicken spider) for sale?



## Jarvis (Nov 22, 2009)

I was just wondering if Pamphobeteus sp. is in the hobby yet, I try to keep up with it as much as possible since this is and has been #1 on my wish list since I have been in the hobby. I have read that there were some brought to Europe by Martin Nicholas and were for sale, is this true? and if so how long do you think it will take before they make it to the U.S.?


----------



## barabootom (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't know if any were available in Europe, but they come from Peru and right now exports are being allowed from Peru.  The area where they are usually filmed is a protected forest preserve.  I don't think anyone really knows the exact range of the species yet but some people think they are antinous.  Here is a pic of one I took in Peru last year and it does resemble antinous.  P antinous is available.  Kenthebugguy just imported some.


----------



## jayefbe (Nov 22, 2009)

I thought that 'chicken spider' and antinous were definitely different species, but 'chicken spider' may turn out to be the correct antinous.  While the P. antinous currently in the hobby is likely a different species.  I saw some other people posting about this before, may have been Satellite Rob.


----------



## Miami Cracker (Nov 22, 2009)

www.tarantulaspiders.com ........I believe i've seen them at this site for sale and the guy is great to do business with...Todd Gearheart....


----------



## Jarvis (Nov 23, 2009)

Miami Cracker said:


> www.tarantulaspiders.com ........I believe i've seen them at this site for sale and the guy is great to do business with...Todd Gearheart....


yeah they definatly have them on there website, however they are not for sale. Although P. antinous is a great looking sp. I don't think they are the actual Pamphobeteus sp.  or "chicken spider". Since Pamphobeteus sp. is suppose to be the most tolorent sp. I have never heard of a communal P. antinous set up, also the description of them as slings and juvies dosen't seem to match. I hope that the true Pamphobeteus sp. "chicken spider" enters the hobby soon, I guess there is hope if they opened there boarders , I was just hoping it was true that they were for sale in Europe and would son enter the U.S. market


----------



## BrynWilliams (Nov 23, 2009)

I'll try and have a look around the european dealers I'll see if I can find any, I haven't seen any at all advertised recently though.

All the german dealers are breeding p smithis and metallicas currently  but I'll see what I can dig up


----------



## Jarvis (Nov 23, 2009)

BrynWilliams said:


> I'll try and have a look around the european dealers I'll see if I can find any, I haven't seen any at all advertised recently though.
> 
> All the german dealers are breeding p smithis and metallicas currently  but I'll see what I can dig up



thanks for the info, like I said I hope it's true I'm lookinginto the p. antinous and I still don't think they are the "chicken spider". If you find anything please let me know.


----------



## Smitty78 (Nov 23, 2009)

Jarvis said:


> thanks for the info, like I said I hope it's true I'm lookinginto the p. antinous and I still don't think they are the "chicken spider". If you find anything please let me know.


Without being rude, what in anyway qualifies you to make a statement like you did above? Do you have anything factual, or is that just your opinion? I can honestly say I have over 60 hours of research (which is nothing compared to others), and I would not make a statement like you did above.


----------



## Jarvis (Nov 23, 2009)

Smitty78 said:


> Without being rude, what in anyway qualifies you to make a statement like you did above? Do you have anything factual, or is that just your opinion? I can honestly say I have over 60 hours of research (which is not nothing compared to others), and I would not make a statement like you did above.


honestly it is my opinon like I said I am still looking into it, so I am not certian. Why do you believe the oppisite?
The only facts I have that lead me to believe they are two diferent sp. is based off of the description of slings and juvies, however I know that in a scientific sense this really dosen't matter which is why I am still looking into it.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Smitty78 (Nov 23, 2009)

I cannot say that I am a firm believer either way, although I do lean that P. antinous will end up being the "chicken spider". I have talked to quite a few people, and have seen a ton of pictures. Even if you look above at Barabootom's picture that he took himself, that is exactly what I have 2 adults of down in my T room. They were sold to me as P. antinous. My larger female has been bred, and is very gravid. If all goes well and I do get slings, I would be interested in comparing them to other pictures and descriptions.


----------



## barabootom (Nov 23, 2009)

Smitty78 said:


> I cannot say that I am a firm believer either way, although I do lean that P. antinous will end up being the "chicken spider". I have talked to quite a few people, and have seen a ton of pictures. Even if you look above at Barabootom's picture that he took himself, that is exactly what I have 2 adults of down in my T room. They were sold to me as P. antinous. My larger female has been bred, and is very gravid. If all goes well and I do get slings, I would be interested in comparing them to other pictures and descriptions.


Good luck with that bred female.  It would be great if you could try a few communally.  When I was in Peru in the Tambopata National Reserve, where I photographed the above T, there were burrows every few feet in every direction and several large T's (4-5 inches) in most burrows.  If it was a large female there would be just one T.  The burrows were very close to one another.  At the edge of the colony there was a skeleton of a Jaguar.  My guide said everyone thought the Jaguar must have been sick and just happened to die where it did.  I wonder if maybe a colony of large T's killed it.  There were enough T's in one small area where I could imagine it possible.  In Puerto Maldonado, about 2 hours by boat from where I was, there were lots of P antinous available to purchase in frames.  If they are not the same specie, they probably share the same habitat.  They certainly look alike, and both get very large.  At the time I was with a group of 16 high school students so my time was very limited.  The area was about a 3 hour hike from our lodge and I started one night to go there, but I was just too exhausted and found myself falling asleep while I walked, so after an hour I headed back to the lodge to crash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## billopelma (Nov 23, 2009)

I thought that part of the problem with P. antinous is that like the nigricolor group (sp. So. Equador, Type I, II, Machala, etc.) there are potentially many regional variations that may or may not be all the same species. It has been said that what is being called antinous currently in the hobby is different than the ones from some years back. I've heard it stated many times that what is in the hobby now likely isn't the 'real' antinous...
 It seems to be well within the realm of possibility that the 'chicken spider' lies somewhere in the 'antinous group' just going by appearance and locale. Since there doesn't seem to be a real consensus on what/which is actually P. antinous then it could be the 'real antinous', of course that doesn't mean that anything called antinous in the hobby now is the 'chicken spider'. Some could be. Someone must be working on it, could be a long wait though, the way that works...

Breeding 'antinous' is reputed to be a bit sketchy, could be they're very picky about what locale/variation their partner is.

Bill


----------



## Smitty78 (Nov 24, 2009)

billopelma said:


> Breeding 'antinous' is reputed to be a bit sketchy, could be they're very picky about what locale/variation their partner is.


Do you mean as difficult to breed, or frowned upon? The gal that I bred actually bred very easily, and willingly twice. The only difficulty is that she had grasped two of the males legs between her fangs after the insertions were made, and did not want to let go. About 15 minutes, and a pair of chop sticks later got them separated. After the 2nd insertion, I am convinced that she would have eaten the male if I did not separate them with a piece of plexiglass.


----------



## billopelma (Nov 24, 2009)

Just that they aren't always receptive to mating. Sounds like you may have obtained your pair from the same import, makes for better odds of success.
Hopefully you'll get a bunch of slings and try a communal group. Are you planning to leave the sac with the mother?

Bill


----------



## ftorres (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello,
I have also heard that the famous Chicken spider is P antonious, but I can not say its 100%true.

In my experience my females were very nice and receptive to the male, I did not withnessed any agression towards the male.

I have two females, one is really nice and fat and the other is showing sings of an upcoming molt.

See pics here post #468

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=20108&page=32&highlight=ftorres

regards


----------



## Jarvis (Nov 24, 2009)

billopelma said:


> I thought that part of the problem with P. antinous is that like the nigricolor group (sp. So. Equador, Type I, II, Machala, etc.) there are potentially many regional variations that may or may not be all the same species. It has been said that what is being called antinous currently in the hobby is different than the ones from some years back. I've heard it stated many times that what is in the hobby now likely isn't the 'real' antinous...
> It seems to be well within the realm of possibility that the 'chicken spider' lies somewhere in the 'antinous group' just going by appearance and locale. Since there doesn't seem to be a real consensus on what/which is actually P. antinous then it could be the 'real antinous', of course that doesn't mean that anything called antinous in the hobby now is the 'chicken spider'. Some could be. Someone must be working on it, could be a long wait though, the way that works..
> Bill


I have been reading most the same thing, most people I have talked to and most of what I have read leads me to believe that P. antious possibly might either be or is some form of the "chicken spider", no one seems to have clear evidence to either prove of disprove this notion. The genus seems to be very messed up like the avic and T blondi/burgandy situation, so like you stated the "chicken spider" may be in the hobby already. I retract every thing I have said before this post about not thinking that P. antious may not be the "chicken spider" 

Smitty78, if you are looking to sell some of the slings keep me in mind , I would love to get a couple and try a communal set up and see how it works.


----------



## burmish101 (Nov 24, 2009)

I thought any large T was deemed as a chicken spider down there. Pretty sure I read a post on that a long time ago.


----------



## billopelma (Nov 24, 2009)

> I thought any large T was deemed as a chicken spider down there. Pretty sure I read a post on that a long time ago.


I don't think it is the size that gives this particular spider the name but rather that they hunt cooperatively, purportedly enabling them to take down larger prey.

Bill


----------



## Smitty78 (Nov 24, 2009)

billopelma said:


> Just that they aren't always receptive to mating. Sounds like you may have obtained your pair from the same import, makes for better odds of success.
> Hopefully you'll get a bunch of slings and try a communal group. Are you planning to leave the sac with the mother?
> 
> Bill


I did not obtain my pair from the same import. I will probably pull the sack at 16-20 days. Getting her to drop a sack is my first priority, so let's not put the cart before the horse.


----------



## OrdoMallus (Dec 6, 2009)

now i honestly have to say, im not a expert by any means at all. im actually very new to the hobby, but i did recently buy two adult Pamphobeteus antinous from a friend who had imported them from Peru (not 100% sure on the location, im going to check back with him, but it took him almost a year to get them in) im pretty sure they were from northern peru but i'm not 100% sure. he was hoping them to be the "chicken spider" after doing some research into it, but ordering a very large variety of sizes, trying them in a large communal setup. it only ended in a ball of fighting legs and fangs after a few hours. he was able to seperate them but lost one or two because of it. i own now two of them that he sold to me. they are both approx 7" legspan. im not 100% sure on sex yet but i was trying to pick a male/female pair, but i think i ended up with two females, if one turns out to be a male, i will be trying to breed them and see what i can get from it. but we will see, i will try them in a communal setup with some of the offspring, but from what i was told about his experience trying them communally, Pamphobeteus antinous isnt communal. i mean forgive me if im wrong, im a complete amateur but i'd really like to share what i've seen and heard. 

here is a picture or two to try identify what i have. perhaps they arent Pamphobeteus antinous, but thats what the field collectors identified them as.

sorry about the bad pics, i dont really have any good ones right now.
and the first pic, its the one i picked out as a female but the white markings on her are just urate and waste that got on her in shipping, im just waiting for her to molt and clean up.


----------



## OrdoMallus (Dec 6, 2009)

btw is there anything anyone would recommend to do towards breeding prep? stimulating lowering temps? excessive rainfall? anything specific i should try if i am going to try breed these?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Dec 6, 2009)

Don't know if anyone lurks at the BTS website, but here's a rather large and contentious, info & pic filled thread regarding the "chicken spider"...

Oops!  Itchy tricky finger:
http://www.thebts.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=2454&page=15


----------



## neil1 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi,looking at your pics,it certainly looks like P.antinous,but i would have to lean towards them being P.antinous Peru.Not saying they arent "Chicken spiders",but i have a large female P.antinous peru,and she looks exactly like yours in the pics.the spider in your last pic is a female 
cheers...Neil


----------



## OrdoMallus (Dec 6, 2009)

neil1 said:


> Hi,looking at your pics,it certainly looks like P.antinous,but i would have to lean towards them being P.antinous Peru.Not saying they arent "Chicken spiders",but i have a large female P.antinous peru,and she looks exactly like yours in the pics.the spider in your last pic is a female
> cheers...Neil


Thanks for comfirming! so im pretty much 100% sure they are both female. I personally dont think they are "chicken spiders" either, just judging from reputation of what they are supposed to be. but thanks for confirming they are P. Antinous :worship:


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi OrdoMallus,

Could you post some more photos, I will be able to confirm whether they are the real CS or not as I have had many. Most noticably, the abdomen has fine long red hairs at the rear. Cannot see it in your photo.

See here
Cheers
Craig











OrdoMallus said:


> now i honestly have to say, im not a expert by any means at all. im actually very new to the hobby, but i did recently buy two adult Pamphobeteus antinous from a friend who had imported them from Peru (not 100% sure on the location, im going to check back with him, but it took him almost a year to get them in) im pretty sure they were from northern peru but i'm not 100% sure. he was hoping them to be the "chicken spider" after doing some research into it, but ordering a very large variety of sizes, trying them in a large communal setup. it only ended in a ball of fighting legs and fangs after a few hours. he was able to seperate them but lost one or two because of it. i own now two of them that he sold to me. they are both approx 7" legspan. im not 100% sure on sex yet but i was trying to pick a male/female pair, but i think i ended up with two females, if one turns out to be a male, i will be trying to breed them and see what i can get from it. but we will see, i will try them in a communal setup with some of the offspring, but from what i was told about his experience trying them communally, Pamphobeteus antinous isnt communal. i mean forgive me if im wrong, im a complete amateur but i'd really like to share what i've seen and heard.
> 
> here is a picture or two to try identify what i have. perhaps they arent Pamphobeteus antinous, but thats what the field collectors identified them as.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tindalos (Dec 6, 2009)

zonbonzovi said:


> Don't know if anyone lurks at the BTS website, but here's a rather large and contentious, info & pic filled thread regarding the "chicken spider"...
> 
> Oops!  Itchy tricky finger:
> http://www.thebts.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=2454&page=15



that was a very good read until 
that one guy stopped giving updates 
i dont care what species it is i just want to know the status
of them.

Does the species really matter?
lets put it this way
this what we know
there is danger of the population of the chicken spider.
it has behavioral traits unique to this spider only.
this spider is blessing to arachnid world 
and now lets breed the living crap out them.

not only are these spiders communal. 
they don't have any hierarchy 
and that itself is pretty unique in the animal kingdom itself.
whats the worse thing that can arise 
out of not knowing the name?
people getting ripped off? 
pffhh what else is new?

here comes a pretty cliche quote i thought 
id never say 
a rose by any other name is still a rose.

we all know they exist and been around for a while
why arent they available in the hobby yet?
i mean this spider can revolution the pet trade.
tarantula keeping could become mainstream
due to these species.
That is a good thing because now there would be a 
awareness of these creature and isnt that what we want the most in 
the tarantula hobby an awareness?

click on the link provided by zonbonzovi
this is the most info i ever got pertaining to the chicken spider


----------



## billopelma (Dec 6, 2009)

> Could you post some more photos, I will be able to confirm whether they are the real CS or not as I have had many.


But in a previous post you state....



> 3) We all know that it is bad practice to identify a T but by an image alone, no matter how experienced you are.


Did Ray or anyone ever get those deads? What ever happened to your live ones?

Bill


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Dec 6, 2009)

Miami Cracker said:


> www.tarantulaspiders.com ........I believe i've seen them at this site for sale and the guy is great to do business with...Todd Gearheart....


Having pictures, information, and (possibly) a price doesn't mean he has any


----------



## Jarvis (Oct 22, 2010)

so it's been a while however my question still has not bee answered. Is the "chicken spider" (the communal spp form ecuador not peru) in the spider trade? and if so where can I purchase them, I would still love to do a communal with them and probably always will.. if you have any details please either give a reply or send me a message..


----------

